# Recession proofing?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

recession proofing preparation isn't something that's accomplished overnight. in reality, it takes many years.....first, you have to prove yourself, circle yourself with a group of GOOD customers...and cater to them. get their projects done on time, honor the quote you gave them, and not have any problems with him having to argue with you to correct any defects...better yet, don't have any....or him having to run up and down the street paying your subs and suppliers because you bid too cheap, mismanaged the financial end of the project. 

we were high bid today on a 85k job by 9k and got the job....owner of the property said it was worth that to him to have the no hassle factor. we'll give this job ALL of our attention, and get it done ahead of his proposed schedule....my hopes, is he tells this story to my next potential customer. we always ask when jobs are finaled out if we can use them for a reference. if they're willing to write a letter for you, you know they have to be pleased with your performance. 80-90% of our work is repeat/referred


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Yeah that's it,it takes no brains or savy to send a cable machine in the lines! Anyone can do it!I should buy a back-hoe and start digging my ass off.I can operate them so what the hell,lets make some holes on the homeowners dime since I'm not as busy as I'd like to be.


In the eight years that I ran a septic pumping and rotor rooter business for a company as their on call after hours guy this never occurred to me!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

denick said:


> In the eight years that I ran a septic pumping and rotor rooter business for a company as their on call after hours guy this never occurred to me![/quote
> Whatever.


----------

